# Just returned from River Village II, Shawnee



## hajjah (Apr 15, 2007)

Let me just say that as a former RidgeTop owner, I was so disappointed with my unit in RVII.  I had no idea that all of the units had not been refurbished!  I thought they were all done several years ago.  Nope, not RVII, unit 51.  The only thing positive about this unit was the location to the jog/walking trail.  It was outside our door.  Other than this, the unit was so ugly, especially the kitchen.  I have never stayed in a unit without cabinets for dishes and pots/pans.  Everything was on open shelves.  The pots/pans were up so high until you needed the step ladder to retrieve anything from that shelf.  And, what about the ants all over the place?  Our unit was sprayed twice while we were there and the ants kept coming.  Yes, I know we were in the environment, but we've stayed at Ridgetop and Depuy many times and never encountered this problem.

Parking was a serious problem for this section of RVII.  There were no assigned spaces.  I complained to security and was told that RVII was the only village that did not assign spaces.  The rule states that there is one space per unit and additional vehicles must be parked in the over flow.  Well, there was a family near us who had at least 5 vehicles and about 12 people in the unit, which sleeps 6.  If you did not arrive at the right time, you had to park in the over flow, which was not near the unit.  

The plumbing was absolutely horrendous.  I jumped up one night and thought that a pipe had burst!  Guess what?  The noise was from the unit next to us.  It was either the toilet being flushed or water running in the kitchen.  You would not believe how loud the noise was.  I heard this noise the entire week during all hours of the day and night.  This is one time I was glad to be checking out of a timeshare. It reminded me of my horrible stay at Tree Tops several years ago.

One positive is that there is wireless connectivity at the Recreation Center.  The negative is that you must drive over there daily and sit where you can find a seat to setup your laptop.

If you are checking into Shawnee and like to wash dishes, bring your own dishwashing liquid.  None is supplied here.  There was no drainboard as well.

I would think that since the resort is now under Wyndham ownership/ management, things would have been much better.  They were not.

Ok, let me go write the review.  I'm only getting disgusted as I continue to write this.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm sorry about your terrible visit. We stayed there a few years ago and the unit was run-down but not awful. And it was low season--I don't think anyone was staying in the unit next to us. 

I wish Wyndham/FF would invest some serious money in Shawnee. The location is so great and convenient and there are so many nice things about the resort. It could be a really great place to stay.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Hajjah,

Sorry you had a bad experience. I know they started with the low numbers and refurbed 8-10 units per year ending with #168 (I used to own #160). So the refurb was several years back at a minimum.

And refurbs going forward will not be paid for or invested in by Wyndham/FF. RVII is long sold out and fully controlled by the owner's via the HOA.

They used to give dishwashing liquid because a requirement was that guests had to do their own dishes or be charged a cleaning fee. 

I guess they've been keeping the MF too low. At $410 or so, it's the cheapest in the Pocono's. Fernwood gets $661 per week now fro the same size unit. One problem with owner controlled boards is that they can sometimes keep MF's too low at the expense of quality. The frugal "squeeky wheels" usually get their way.

But it's still wrong, Shawnee was always the best in the Pocono's. Guess now that title belongs to the condos at Split Rock.

John

Shame all can't be a good as CPV - I also own there....


----------



## hajjah (Apr 16, 2007)

I forgot to mention that a Ridgetop owner told me that he attended a special meeting for the owners, which turned out to be a promotion to convert their units from weeks to points.  This man has owned at Shawnee for at least 12 years.  So, the deal was for him to convert his week and only pay around $6,000 to upgrade to points!  Can you believe this?  What would the point be in giving Shawnee/Wyndham your week that is paid for, only to have a new monthly bill?  

It was also mentioned that the plans are in the works for a new state of the art - Shawnee Waterpark, along with new units.  There are big plans for the Poconos to try and bring the people back to the area.  Now, that's a plus since this area needs better units, even of gold crown status to bring many vacationers back.  The location to the NY/NJ area is great, but who wants to stay in a run down unit???

John, you are right about the new units at Split Rock-Willowbrook, I think.  We stayed in the Galleria back in February only for the amenities being under one roof.  I thought all of the units in the Galleria had been refurbished several years ago as well.  Our unit left a lot to be desired.  Oh, we stayed in the Moseywood units two years ago and would never do so again.  They were the oldest, most outdated units I have ever seen.  The outside looks great, but the inside was from the 1930's.

Lastly, I had no idea that some of the Ridgetop units have been completely remodeled, inside and out.  If you go past the Rec Center to the end of Ridgetop Rd and make a left, you will see brand new Ridgetop units.  Many are completed.  Also, where this road used to end, it is finally open for a straight route to Ridgetop Summit.  Wow, that took many years to open.  It's a little bumpy, but it is a direct route to the Summit units.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Hajjah,

The other HOA's told FF no points pitch's for their sections until FF has proven itself after three years. My belief is that they felt slighted by the acquisition, think they were left out of the discussions.

I met the FF resort manager for Shawnee at some FF board meetings in Atlantic City last October, seemed like a nice enough guy, pretty young and ambitious.

But I also believe FF see's big dollar signs on this one...

John


----------



## KenK (Apr 16, 2007)

Aren't Shawnees' Summit Units (Ridge Top Summit) 5 star and Gold Crown?

Shawnee original RCI # was 001.  I guess they were the Inn and first River View units.

Will Wyndham separate the different villages, and make sure some do not get the services the others do?  (Like those not converted to points?)  

They are charging more for the points that 5 units sell for in weeks.  Don't forget, the resale value of FF points....


----------



## Avery (Apr 16, 2007)

Ken, the Ridge Top Summit units are the newest, and are 5* in II. Not GC in  RCI, RCI d/n separate them from the older Ridge Top units, both are lumped into #2611. My understanding was that an RCI trade into Ridge Top/Ridge Top Summit would land you in older RidgeTop, and that the newer Summit units traded through II. Perhaps that's changed with FF/Wyndham taking over?


----------



## hajjah (Apr 16, 2007)

Ken, I think you are right about the Summit units.  Aren't they only offered via II?  I recall reading about this a while back that RCI may now also exchange these units.  I never see Summit units listed on RCI, but I could be wrong on this.  I am only a recent II member.

Avery, I just read your posting.  One must be very careful when booking Ridgetop.  As long as you see #2611, that for sure is the old Ridgetop.  I'm a former owner there.


----------



## Avery (Apr 16, 2007)

hajjah said:


> Ken, I think you are right about the Summit units.  Aren't they only offered via II?  I recall reading about this a while back that RCI may now also exchange these units.  I never see Summit units listed on RCI, but I could be wrong on this.  I am only a recent II member.
> 
> Avery, I just read your posting.  One must be very careful when booking Ridgetop.  As long as you see #2611, that for sure is the old Ridgetop.  I'm a former owner there.



We stayed in them a few years back. Other than the smelly water (hard water, sulfur smell), we didn't have a problem. But the Summit units are much nicer, and RCI has no business lumping those two together, imho.


----------



## senorak (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm sorry and a bit dismayed to hear of your recent visit.  We own at RVII (unit 121), but haven't visited for several years.  This year, I decided we would use our week rather than trade it,  (middle of July), since we live within an hour and a half drive, (and can "divide the week up", if we need to).  I was looking forward to seeing the "renovated" unit---and had hopes that things had improved at Shawnee....but now I'm a bit worried.   

We bought the unit (resale) back when our 3 children were younger...made an easy trip for us.  We've always enjoyed the area; but have to agree that the units were beginning to look shabby and run down.  We've traded the week for the past several years....so I was (still am) hoping that our return this summer will not be a disappointment.  I may have to re-evaluate our week after our visit.     Thanks for the "heads up".

DEB


----------



## hajjah (Apr 16, 2007)

Some of the River Village II units are not in the same condition as the section we were in.  I need to look at the map.  The units closest to the jogging trail (closest to the Shawnee Inn area) were the ones that were horrible.  I think the number you mentioned are the beige colored ones, not the reddish.  The older units still have that ugly soaking tub.  At least one of the children decided to get in that tub and actually enjoyed it.  I did not want to look in that bathroom.  It was so dated. Let me check to see where you are located. 

Oh, I could not believe that the garbage was not picked up during our entire stay!  What is going on at Shawnee?  The same garbage was in those 2 sheds (2 cans each) for the entire section of units, the whole week!  Garbage was everywhere when we checked out, top, front, side etc.  They'd better do a much better job when it's bear season.  The bears will have a field day out there.

Our unit had a pot bellied fireplace in the living room with a huge metal vent that went from the stove to the ceiling.  How gross!  We did not use that thing at all.  There was no DVD player, only a VCR.  At least the TV was a flat screen about 25 inches.  Bring a container of Bounce to spray the furniture and bedding.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 16, 2007)

We had the red tub when we stayed there in 2004 (I think). The kids loooooved it and I have to confess I thought it was very retro and fun. The saleswoman told us that the HOA at one section of River Village had voted to replace the red tubs, but the HOA at another section had voted to keep the red tubs. 

At that very time the red tubs were coming out and being discarded. I had this wild image of strapping a red tub to the roof of our car and dragging it home, but my husband gave me that look that says, "I know what you're thinking, and you can forget it!"


----------



## hajjah (Apr 16, 2007)

I just looked at the map.  Unit #121 is in the second section of River Village II on *Ickes Memorial Drive -Units R97 to R132*.  Those are the beige buildings that are newer than the units where we were.  The very first units off River Rd coming from Rt. 80 (the back way or short cut) are also the beige buildings located on *School House Rd. units R133 to R168*.

According to this map, the older section is along *Rainbow Alley*.  These units are numbered from *R37 to  R60*.  Also, along *Antelope Alley*, which is above Rainbow Alley, the older units are from *R61 to R96*.  I would never stay in either of these two sections again.

I hope this helps anyone with a River Village II exchange.


----------



## KHolleger (Apr 17, 2007)

KenK said:


> Shawnee original RCI # was 001.  I guess they were the Inn and first River View units.
> QUOTE]
> 
> The #001 are the Fairway Village units, along the new par 3 golf course.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 17, 2007)

The sulphur smell chased me out of the big red tub in the bathroom at Shawnee.  Those older units were looking pretty bad in 1995!  Hopefully they have done something with them since!


----------



## hajjah (Apr 17, 2007)

Not if they are in the areas I mentioned earlier.  Nope, same old ugly units.  I completed the RCI comment card today.  Most of my comments were all negative.  We're been staying at Shawnee (Ridgetop/Depuy/Northslope) for at least 9 yrs and never had a unit in such bad condition.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 17, 2007)

How are Depuy and Northslope? Can you exchange into Northslope?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 17, 2007)

The school house road RVII units were all refurbed within the last 5 years.


----------



## hajjah (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, John.  That's why I listed the unit numbers along with the Roads so that Tuggers will be aware of the area they are exchanging into.  The only problem though is that you are not told the unit number until you receive the confirmation, am I right?

As for Ridgetop, Depuy and Northslope, you can easily exchange into those units, depending on the season.  We've never had a problem.  Now for Northslope, you cannot use the Rec Center while staying in that village.

Also, be advised that many of the Ridgetop units to the left of Upper Ridgetop Rd., *units 89-135 *have been completely remodeled inside out.  I'm so sorry that I didn't exchange into that section.  They look beautiful even from the outside.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 12, 2011)

Currently looking at this Ebay ad

http://cgi.ebay.com/RIVER-VILLAGE-I...90500816339?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2c5abbc5d3

Really trying to decide between that or this

http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-Pennsylvani...90450174016?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2c57b70840

Has this place gotten better or worse?


----------

